# jackd quickstart (maybe)



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Found this 'workaround' on a linux forum today (The thread starter
wondered if there was some other way...)
No idea why it 'just works;'; (obviously one needs the ports installed)
[Disclaimer: I've seldom used KDE, gnome2, xfce4, lxde etc so it may be unnecc. in 
those environments]

```
kldload snd_driver
# in an xterm:
bash
#bash# export DISPLAY=:0
#bash# export `dbus-launch | grep ADDRESS`
#bash# export `dbus-launch | grep PID`
#bash# jackd -d portaudio
# in another xterm:
cd [where the music files are]
gmusicbrowser
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Or something slightly easier:  multimedia/audacious

```
kldload snd_driver
(rebuild audacious-plugins with alsa, not OSS, and with SDLOUT...
... from a freebsd-ports list discussion today, the latter)
(unless it works "already" of course...)
#..mp3..#  audacious -e *.mp3   # or similar
(preferences > SDL output, etc until it works)
```
Its output seems similar to gmusicbrowser


----------

